# What's your next planned purchase?



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

The old GAS is playing up again... :R

I've had my eye on a Waldorf Blofeld keyboard for a while now, but my inner accountant has always scotched the idea on a cold cost/benefit analysis - it's not useful enough, won't make enough of a difference to my life, etc etc :roll:

Recently, however, my inner rebel's been taking issue with the whole attitude, and I've been getting a stronger & stronger urge to splash the cash and be done with it... torture! :spend: :yikes: :spend: :yikes:

What about you guys - any planned purchases coming up? Hardware, software...? I can't be alone on this one... can I? :sweat:


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

New monitors for sure, after that a lot of other stuff.


----------



## d.bop (Apr 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

one of our engineers just bought a pair of adjustable speaker stands rated for like 90lbs from moog audio for less than 50$ for the pair. I want! however, theres a tone of other stuff I would also like, along with the fact that i have to pay for... food, car insurance, gas, rent... those pesky things...


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Recordman said:


> one of our engineers just bought a pair of adjustable speaker stands rated for like 90lbs from moog audio for less than 50$ for the pair. I want! however, theres a tone of other stuff I would also like, along with the fact that i have to pay for... food, car insurance, gas, rent... those pesky things...


Use geico, you don't have to pay any car insurance because the gecko and caveman are so rich they
pay for EVERYONE! :neener:


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Good question. Often NEW equipment gives fuel for ideas....

well - not kidding - a good music/writing book can also help in this direction. Of course you need to have tools.

But back to the original question: another sample library.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah... it's hard for me to get hardware for myself (I don't have a place to put it at home)... I'd say my next purchase could be Ilio's Omnisphere, or getting other expansion for my Vienna Symphony Library.

For the studio we are planning to buy a new outboard EQ but that will be by the end of the year!!


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

The Lunchbox (500 series) and get it racked with an Avedis MA5 pre-amp, Chandler Germaniun pre-amp and after that a pair of PMC monitors. Should be the TB2S-AII or the AML2.


----------

